# Match Lighter



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

Short slow motion clip


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done ... I have put in for your badge, based on your complete video in the competitions forum.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ou yeah :headbang:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a nice shot!!!!!


----------



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

Great video. I liked the arms in the air victory celebration in the mirror. Hat is off to you.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> What a nice shot!!!!!


Thanks Ibojoe 



Dennis LeMenace said:


> I liked the arms in the air victory celebration in the mirror.


I was sooooooo happy, after many close ones a perfect hit.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Volp said:


> Great shooting!


Thanks Volp :headbang:


----------

